# Shoes for platform pedals?



## Rhino18 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, just saw the tread about new shoes for clipless pedals. So, I was wondering what you guys wear when using platform pedals. I was told Converse Chuck Taylor's work well because of the flatness of the sole. Any thoughts?


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

DC'c works great! Also has a flat bottom.
A plus is you look cool with the younger kids.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The top of the line shoes for platforms are 5.10s; you will not find anything gripper. It's not even really debatable.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

I've always been under the impression that biking-specific shoes (with a stiff sole) would be preferable, perhaps in terms of not straining the tendons on your sole, even if you _aren't_ using clipless pedals. But I don't know that for a fact. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Rhino18 (Sep 18, 2010)

Didn't know about 5.10s, will have to look into getting a pair.


----------



## burger49 (Oct 28, 2009)

Chuck Taylors are way to flimsy. 5.10s are the best but any stiff skate shoe works good. Also get pedals with pins on them.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

erginguney said:


> I've always been under the impression that biking-specific shoes (with a stiff sole) would be preferable, perhaps in terms of not straining the tendons on your sole, even if you _aren't_ using clipless pedals. But I don't know that for a fact. Maybe I'm wrong.


Thats what the DC'c & 5.10's are made for. Skate park, BMX -freestyle riding shoes.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

The reason I am thinking about going clipless is because I can't keep my feet on the friggen pedals in the violent trails I ride. I ride on platforms right now and I use new balance all terrain training shoes that have a fairly flat bottom. I would check out the 5-10s. Those look like good shoes.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I've tried skate shoes and for me they don't even come close to 5.10's. I absolutely love them! The 5.10 Impacts are a bit heavy for non-DH riding (though I do use them for XC).


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

kdiff said:


> I've tried skate shoes and for me they don't even come close to 5.10's. I absolutely love them! The 5.10 Impacts are a bit heavy for non-DH riding (though I do use them for XC).


Now if we only could find a good platform shoe that you can walk on without hurting your knees/legs.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to ride in my Solomon Exit Low hiking shoes. They had a relatively stiff and grippy sole. 

When those bit the dust, I began wearing a Payless-brand skate shoe that I had in my closet (which I paid $20 for). Much better grip than the hiker, although the hiker's sole was a bit stiffer.

I have been looking at 5.10's and also Shimano's AM-line of shoes. I guess the Shimanos have vibram soles and stiffening inserts that you can put in. Kind of interesting, though ventilation seems compromised with their big shoe-lace "guard."

Ryan


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> The top of the line shoes for platforms are 5.10s; you will not find anything gripper. It's not even really debatable.


Holy Moly. Everytime I see these, I think of diabetic shoes or steel toe sneakers (that are always bulbous and ridiculous). They should have "gone all the way" with the shoe's ugliness and put some velcro straps instead of laces.

The Freeriders look much nicer to me, but I know they are not as highly praised.

Ryan


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

I highly recommend 5 10's, really grippy, and hold the pedal pins to the bottom of your shoes. Van's type shoes are good, 5 10's work allot better IMO. I'm using Azonic 420 pedals, and they are a good match with the Low Impacts. I wish I could afford to upgrade to the Straitline pedals which have 14 pins on each side of the pedals. Unfortunately, 129 dollars for replacement pedals is out of my reach until tax refund time. :madman:


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

rmi said:


> Holy Moly. Everytime I see these, I think of diabetic shoes or steel toe sneakers (that are always bulbous and ridiculous). They should have "gone all the way" with the shoe's ugliness and put some velcro straps instead of laces.


Yeah. That's the problem I have with Five Ten shoes, too. I was actually thinking of getting a pair when I was in the market for new shoes a few weeks ago, but the appearance of two small submarines on my feet turned me off. I ended up buying a Specialized pair, despite the fact that I'll never have a use for its clips.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

5.10 for me.


----------



## burger49 (Oct 28, 2009)

5.10s are more expensive than skate shoes but will last so much longer. Those pins make quick work of destroying the soles on shoes like Vans.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

erginguney said:


> Yeah. That's the problem I have with Five Ten shoes, too. I was actually thinking of getting a pair when I was in the market for new shoes a few weeks ago, but the appearance of two small submarines on my feet turned me off. I ended up buying a Specialized pair, despite the fact that I'll never have a use for its clips.


Uh, who cares how they look so long as they perform? And the 5.10s don't perform a little better then normal shoes, they are substantially better.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> Uh, who cares how they look so long as they perform? And the 5.10s don't perform a little better then normal shoes, they are substantially better.


That's not a bad attitude in principle, but it only works up to a point. Would you be willing to bike in a tutu if someone proved to you that it's the best solution in terms of comfort and protection?...


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

burger49 said:


> 5.10s are more expensive than skate shoes but will last so much longer. Those pins make quick work of destroying the soles on shoes like Vans.


I dunno. My DC shoes are no worse for the wear after many, many mtb rides with pinned platform pedals and BMX rides.

Maybe we should make this a sticky? I feel like "what shoe to wear" get asked a lot.

At any rate, here's another vote for skate shoes. My foot never falls off, they are wicked comfy, pretty cheap and I can wear 'em when not on my bike, too.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

erginguney said:


> That's not a bad attitude in principle, but it only works up to a point. Would you be willing to bike in a tutu if someone proved to you that it's the best solution in terms of comfort and protection?...


Sure, why not? I'm already squeezing into skin tight shorts and pedaling a bicycle around in the woods. We're not exactly the epitome of cool. Plus, there's a huge difference between a tutu and a pair of clunky black shoes.

By the way, the Impact isn't 5.10's only bike shoe:


----------



## burger49 (Oct 28, 2009)

DCs probably have a better sole than Vans. I ride clipless now but I used to have Azonic pedals with gnarly pins and wore old school Vans and they tore the soles up pretty good. I never had slippage problems with skate shoes though.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I picked up some uber cheap skate shoes called Vty's, cost $20 and they're grippy. Sure, they're tearing up, but I've already got 6 months out of them and they still have several month to go before they're toast. 

If I can get a year out of a $20 shoe being used in an abusive fashion... I'm happy.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

I've worn both Chuck's and Vans and they work well until the soles get worn and then they slip off WAY easy. Could just be my fat a$$ wears them out prematurely though.


----------

